# Controller in cup holder on RAM 2500



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

Was searching for a place to put the controller and by chance, it sits in the cup holders in the center console. It is not perfect but does sit there.

Pic:


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

That's it Now I have to buy a newer truck. Ha Ha !!!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't see the photo, i just have a little box with a ? in it.


----------



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

jhall22guitar;2067283 said:


> I can't see the photo, i just have a little box with a ? in it.


Try THIS LINK


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It shows a controller in 2 cup holders.


----------



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

maxwellp;2067282 said:
 

> That's it Now I have to buy a newer truck. Ha Ha !!!


Don't know if your married or not but just go buy that new plow. Better to ask wife for forgiveness than permission


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Where's your coffee go?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Hywayman;2067287 said:


> Don't know if your married or not but just go buy that new plow. Better to ask wife for forgiveness than permission


Yes - 27 years - she has been warned - just have not found it yet.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Hywayman;2067285 said:


> Try THIS LINK


It worked! Thank you and thats actually pretty sweet that it fits, but someone did point out the obvious coffee issue.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Well take off the handle end and then you will have an open cup holder for the coffee Thumbs Up ..For me I gotta do the old shift/hold the controller maneuver.. Actually thinkin of doing the removable door mount idea..


----------



## Hywayman (Nov 28, 2001)

*Another idea*

So here's yet another idea. A guy made up a cell phone holder in three sizes that just slides in the credit card slot. It works great for the cell phones but I got an idea about using it for the controller. Just a piece of cable management velcro tie and it holds the controller solidly in the perfect position and the cup holder is once again freed up. :redbounce

The phone holder device alone:









With the controller attached:









Side view:


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

You guys don't hold the controller in your shifting hand while plowing? I can't imagine doing it any other way..


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Me neither. I shift and run the plow control with my right hand and hold the wheel with my left. I drink my coffee in between stops Thumbs Up


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I need to place the holder tab on the front of the dash so it sits there while not in use but I only plow with the controller in my hand. I may try attaching it to the shifter knob.

Michael


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just made a holder out of a piece of nylon I had . It slides in that pocket snugly and when not needed just slide it out


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

lawnboy2121;2076280 said:


> I just made a holder out of a piece of nylon I had . It slides in that pocket snugly and when not needed just slide it out


What package do you order to get the 5 aux buttons on a newer ram?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

The up fitter switches I don't think they where in any package . They where just an option. I ordered my truck with them last march and don't remember if they got grouped in a package


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I do believe they are a 150.00 option when new(trying to remember my dads list for his 2015) I think its only possible to get when you get the upgraded alt.. I know you can order the kit to install it yourself if your truck doesnt have them


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The best deal on my 15 was to order the Snow Chief package. Upgrades to 18 in wheels, protection group, 180 amp alt, and the t.he aux switches. If I remember correctly it was about $600.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's the package I got also but didn't remember if the switches where part of it


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Believe they are we're on my 15 ram


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Pictures of these upfitter switches please!!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MXZ1983;2074268 said:


> You guys don't hold the controller in your shifting hand while plowing? I can't imagine doing it any other way..


No. I've always held my controller in my right hand, and steer and shift with my left. You guys probably can't picture it, but somehow it has always worked for me. I steer with my hand on top of the wheel, and when I stop I just reach across and either shift into reverse or forward with my left.


----------

